# Egg donation in Prague



## swizzle (Apr 16, 2013)

I have just finished my 2ww with a BFN result.  It was quite devastating considering we transferred 2 grade A 8 cell embryos.  The clinic I use guarentees 6 donor eggs so we will try again in a few months.  I am seeing an acupuncturist this afternoon to see if they can help prepare my body for the next cycle.  Does anyone have any advise on how best to prepare.  The clinic has recommended that we wait two cycles before trying again and suggest that we try FET to eliminate the need to synchronise my cycle with the donor.  This method does appear more simple but stats seem lower.  Any thoughts...


----------

